# 260 Remington what is best hunting bullett



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

What is the best white tail Ammo in 260 I lost two deer no blood trails very little found heart shot been using fusion 120 grain and nosler ballistic tips thanks want to try Barnes or hornady sst


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I'll have to check my gun cabinet and get back with ya, I bought my boys a Savage 260 about 10 years ago and we have never had to trail a deer, they have killed probably 15 deer with it and have always killed em in their tracks. I know its Remington ammo but I'll have to check the grain.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

We are shooting a 140 grain core lokt Remington factory load. We have been real successful with it.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

The SST or AccuBond bullets are good. I am reading good stuff about the new ELD-X bullets. They make 140 grains for 6.5 caliber. Going to try them for my 6.5-284. I shoot 130 gr SST in my target 260. But will probably change to the 140 ELD-X for better BC.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

i went to the 143gr eldx in my 6.5 and it shoots a lot better. have not shot an animal with it, but shoots better on paper in my ruger mk2


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

A guy on the show Best of the West shot a moose at 460 yds with the 143 ELD-X from a 6.5-284. Rolled him like a prairie dog. I was impressed and will be changing my .264 hunting loads to that bullet.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Never, I say never use ballistic tips for hunting. Seem to always end up as you describe. Mite be all right in ear shots but not body.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

whsalum said:


> We are shooting a 140 grain core lokt Remington factory load. We have been real successful with it.


Used lots of core lokt over years (many Years) never failed me or wife..Factory loads and reloads...


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

CHARLIE said:


> Never, I say never use ballistic tips for hunting. Seem to always end up as you describe. Mite be all right in ear shots but not body.


I have seen a lot of people posting same result you said. I have never used ballistic tip since soft nose bullets and hollow point have not disappointed me and they were usually less expensive.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

I've been shooting the 260 Remington for over a decade now in a Remington Model 7. Great little lightweight set up. It's my primary deer rifle.

I hand load and have shot 85gr HP, 95gr V-Max, 110 Barnes solid, 129gr SST, and a big ol' 156gr Norma Oryx.

Each of those has its use, but the one that performs best for me on deer is the 129gr SST. Ballistically it's the best choice for me, and I think it's the best all around bullet (as far as what I load).


----------



## B&C (Jul 23, 2010)

I shoot 120gr GMX's & TTSX's in my 6.5's with great success. Ray Charles could find most of the deer. I'm reading great things on the ELD-X 143gr bullets as well. I'm going to load up some of those and give them a try.


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

I feel your pain. I shoot a 30-06 wanted to go smaller cal than my 30-06 so I went with a 25-06. Only to have some bad experiences with the 25-06. I always hit my area but the problem was the tracking after the shot and all - felt like I was bow hunting. 

From experience: 
Fusion ammo - while accurate it did not leave much of a blood trail nor put them down well. 

Berger Hollow Point - I will never do that again. Shot an animal with a hollow point. I had to shoot an Axis twice just to have it run off 100 yards after the second hit. Both times hit the spot. I recovered both bullets. 

Remington Core-Lokts - Results varied just never consistent for me and they did not group well out of my gun. 

Hornady SST - Did not group as well. It did leave great blood trails for me but the bullet would fragment very bad for some reason. 

The Sierra Game Kings - those we great for accuracy. I put many animals down with these bullets but again, it was always tracking after the shot. The final straw was when I shot a doe and she hit the ground hard and about a min. later she stands up and runs about 130 yards in the woods. I was shocked. 

My bullet of choice now (I know I will get burned for it) - Winchester Ballistic Tip. It has been nothing but excellent for me. Plenty of game for me has been harvested with the Winchester Ballistic time for me. 

Again, this is all based off my experience with a different round than you are shooting but it may help ya find what you are looking for.


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

Fish Aholic said:


> I feel your pain. I shoot a 30-06 wanted to go smaller cal than my 30-06 so I went with a 25-06. Only to have some bad experiences with the 25-06. I always hit my area but the problem was the tracking after the shot and all - felt like I was bow hunting.
> 
> From experience:
> Fusion ammo - while accurate it did not leave much of a blood trail nor put them down well.
> ...


The Winchester Ballistic tip actually works well with the 25-06 as does the Nosler Partition. Some bullets work well with some calibers and some dont. I have a 25-06 that I built and it loves the 115gr Partions. I have never had any problems with them in any of my rifles. More people should try them out. It is one of the best bullets on the market for hunting. I have posted this link before. Its a little dated, but it provides some valuable info on bullet performance on game. http://www.ballisticstudies.com/

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

CHARLIE said:


> Never, I say never use ballistic tips for hunting. Seem to always end up as you describe. Mite be all right in ear shots but not body.


I used Federal Premium Nosler ballistic tips 130 grain out of my 270 and the deer I shot with them this year didn't go very far. Small hole going in behind the shoulder and a large hole coming out the backside.

Never understood the issues with the BT made by Nosler? The deer I've shot with them have all been recovered. All have had complete pass through and impressive blood trails.

I do make a point to try not to shoot the deer directly in the shoulder if I can, but I try this with any ammo I'm using. Hate to see the shoulders ruined if I can avoid it.

I do want to try some of the AccuBond bullets by Nosler next year, but not because I've had issues with the BT bullets.


----------



## Marsh Monkey (Jul 16, 2004)

I've used a number of different 140 grain 6.5 bullets on game and they all performed well. Hornady IL, Speer Hot Core, Sierra Game King, Rem Corelokt, and Win PP. I have also run the 125 grain Nosler partition and the 129 grain Hornady Interlok.

Out of my rifle I like the 129 grain Hornady Interlok. All of the above bullets worked fine however. I understand that Hornady has beefed up the 129 grain SST but I have not tried it. The standard 129 grain IL has worked to well for me to change. The 125 Nosler Partition is a wonderful bullet as well.


----------



## joshua99ta (Feb 4, 2014)

im a berger fan. but for all around performance the nosler accubond is IMO the best bullet on the market.


----------



## Tarpon1 (Jul 25, 2016)

I use 120 gr Barnes TSX (not tipped) on everything smaller than an elk, custom loaded by Hendershot's. I tried the Barnes 127 gr. LRX but my rifle hated them...like 4" groups at 100 yds hated them! Wont shoot Swift Siroccos either.


----------

